# The most dilapidated barn in the Upper Peninsula



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I drive by this barn several times a year on my way to the cabin. Every spring I am amazed it withstood another UP winter. If you ever have driven the M28 stretch from Wakefield To Marquette, then you have passed this barn somewhere near Watton.

What kind of maintenance do you think this barn needs? :? Anyhoo, just wanted to share, eh.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

There's one I pass every now and then while at work that makes that barn look downright serviceable. I think it's actually performing some sort of crime against physics as I can't see now the loft is still standing while everything underneath has seemingly rotted, fallen, or blown away.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

I've seen ones in similar shape that were still being used to house animals.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

danny67 said:


> What kind of maintenance do you think this barn needs? :?


Probably a bulldozer and start from scratch!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Every time I see a old barn or building like that, all I can wonder is what those old boards would say if they could talk. I'm sure that barn has seen plenty of things in its lifetime lol.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahhh. I like seeing old farmsteads. Like NorthernHorse, I wonder how all lived and worked there, and what sort of things went on in the buildings. I have a good imagination and have spent a lot of time in ag and with older ag people. I like their stories.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've always heard these barns hold up for _years_. My great grandma still has her barn from her early wed years. They have up kept it though, so I'm sure that helps


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a cool looking building. I don't think I would trust it (in its current state) with animals or people... But I'd want to keep it around. Like Northern said--imagine the stories it could tell<3


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Somebody should tear that thing down while the wood is still good for something. There's nothing like a floor made of old barn boards. The metal roof is reusable too.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Yes, I've driven that stretch, as the Lake Superior region from Grand Marais to the Keweenaw has been my favorite hiking spot for many years....._ Love_ the old tumble-down barns and remnants of an era when hardy folk had to scratch a living from a sometimes unforgivable land (N MI winter!) and live a life we couldn't even fathom. Thanks for posting, fellow Michigander!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

That creepy moment when you know exactly what barn the OP is talking about...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I bo't a property that had an old log cabin and barn. The cabin's small size amazed me that people raised a family. Unfortunately they were dilapidated and in the way. A backhoe had them down and hauled away within hours which saddened me thinking of all the strong arm labor and time it took to build them. No chain saws then, strictly swede saw and axe, then skid the logs home with a horse. The logs would be peeled then shaped to interlock at the corners.


----------

